
Jo Cox, Member of British Parliament, Is Killed in Attack - mmastrac
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/17/world/europe/jo-cox-british-mp.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share
======
gsnedders
First MP assassinated since Ian Gow in 1990, who had house bombed by the IRA.

~~~
johnnyfaehell
Not assassinated, murdered. Assassination would mean there was a plot. This
guy will just be an idiot.

------
donretag
Even as de-sensitized as I am as an American regarding violent attacks, I
found that being both shot and stabbed as incredibly excessive. The violence
of both activities at the same time just demonstrates the pure hatred.

RIP

